# Putting Your Affairs in Order



## PoliticalChic

The doctor, after an examination, sighed and said, 'I've some bad news. You have cancer, and you'd best put your affairs in order.' 

The woman was shocked, but managed to compose herself and walk into the waiting room where her daughter had been waiting. 

'Well daughter, we women celebrate when things are good, and we celebrate when things don't go so well.  In this case, things aren't well. I have cancer.  Let's head to the club and have a martini.' 

After 3 or 4 martinis, the two were feeling a little less somber. 

There were some laughs and more martinis. They were eventually approached by some of the woman's old friends, who were curious as to what the two were celebrating. The woman told her friends they were drinking to her impending end. 'I've been diagnosed with AIDS.' The friends were aghast, gave the woman their 
condolences and beat a hasty retreat. 

After the friends left, the woman's daughter leaned over and whispered, 'Momma, I thought you said you were dying of cancer, and you just told your friends you were dying of AIDS! Why did you do that??' 'Because I don't want any of those b*tches sleeping with your father after I'm gone.' 


And THAT, my friends, is what is called, 'Putting Your Affairs in Order.'


----------



## driveby




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Truthmatters

Lol


----------



## Terry

OH that is a good one!  LOL!


----------



## PoliticalChic

I love a smart cookie!


----------



## dilloduck

Care4all said:


>



so how do you like working there so far ?


----------



## editec

Lol


----------



## Emaboonema

No living man all things can(c)   what do you think about?


----------



## JW Frogen

My affair order is as follows.

1. Lunch work mistress.

2. Weekend mistress

3. Feed the dogs.

4. Wife


----------



## goldcatt

Thanks whoever bumped this. Good one!


----------

